# cherche Imac G3



## tomahawkcochise (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche un imac g3 (350 ou 400 MHz), en état de fonctionnement ou pas. si il fonctionne, tant mieux, si ce n'est pas le cas cela me servira à récupérer des pièces pour réparer un autre Imac.

merci beaucoup pour vos propositions!


----------



## iMacounet (23 Octobre 2011)

Salut, tu en trouvera un facilement sur Leboncoin ...


----------

